# any black friday deals for canon gear or accesories?



## gummibear (Nov 23, 2011)

does any one know of any Black Friday deals on Canon lenses, flashes, or other gear that may work with my 500d? really looking for stuff but don't know of a "camera store" to go to. Thanks for any info!!


----------



## sokkphoto (Nov 24, 2011)

The Amazon camera and photo deals department has been updated daily this week. 
Might be worth looking.

Jaan
My this year's definitive photography gift guide


----------



## valvestem (Nov 24, 2011)

Check out Hunt's Photo & Video based out of Massachusetts, but they have free shipping right now, and several store throughout New England. Hunt's Photo & Video


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 24, 2011)

Canon Lens & Speedlite Instant Rebates | B&H Photo Video Pro Audio


----------



## thierry (Nov 24, 2011)

Definetly need to check out this Black Friday deal tomorrow and today as well. They have "Deal Blasts" which only last 2 hours so yougotta be quick. Amazon.com: Today&#39;s Deals


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 28, 2011)

I picked up a canon g12 for $379 yesterday.  Bestbuy still has it at that price.  B&H also had it for that but today, it's back up to $429.  I'm really liking this g12 so far.  It's a nice supplement when you want a quick snapshot but don't want to lug the d/slr around.  It shoots in RAW and also shoots a nice video as well.  I think $379 is about the right price for it.  I had a hard time paying the full price which was $499.


----------

